# Texas tractor show & pull, June 10-12, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Events for the whole family including kiddie tractor pulls, demonstrations of antique equipment, food and drink concessions. Here is a link:

http://tex-fest.com/a-t-show.html


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

Mr. Miller (Wingnut 2005 Tractor Tour) told me he wasn't ever going participate this tractor show ever again. 

He and his wife like to hook up trailors to there Bull and Waterloo tractors and take people for rides around the show ground. The organizers stop them from doing that. 

He also told me alot of the people showing tractors are getting to stuffy, they won't let anyone touch the tractors. 

He told me half the fun is having the kids climb on the tractors and get there pictures taken.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Thank you for the feed back on this. It's always good to get info from folks that have been there and relate more than what is on the web-site.


----------

